#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  proms

## par

waar blijven de reactie op de proms

----------


## axs

Ben je er zelf niet bij Piet?
Of wil je gewoon bevestiging van je werk   :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben er zaterdag, zal mijn 'commentaar' wel tot dan houden [8D]

----------


## LJ Tom

Ben er zaterdag ook  :Smile: 
Heb al veel goede commentaar gehoord en gelezen over licht.... ben dus benieuwd.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> Heb al veel goede commentaar gehoord en gelezen over licht.... ben dus benieuwd.



Licht, video en...

----------


## STINO

licht is ongelooflijk!!! de mooiste lichtshow die ik ooit al heb gezien!!!
er hangen enorm veel MH en rond de 100 PAR's. ik heb geen idee welk merk van MH het zijn...

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door STINO_
> 
> licht is ongelooflijk!!! de mooiste lichtshow die ik ooit al heb gezien!!!
> er hangen enorm veel MH en rond de 100 PAR's. ik heb geen idee welk merk van MH het zijn...



Ja, wa wilde!!

Ga volgende week ook eens piepen

Eens kijken als ze het niveau van vorig jaar halen  :Big Grin:

----------


## par

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Ben je er zelf niet bij Piet?
> Of wil je gewoon bevestiging van je werk  
> 
> Ik ben er zaterdag, zal mijn 'commentaar' wel tot dan houden [8D]



tuurlijk ben ik er weer bij, ik zoek bevestiging lol

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



tis ook altijd hetzelfde met die mannen hé... [^]

----------


## kokkie

Sorry PAR, blijkbaar zit hier niet je doelgroep.
Ik heb het ook een keer of wat per jaar dat je een show doet met veel licht of nieuwe apparatuur (MH, led spul of video systemen)en geweldig decor en dat er geen topic over komt. En na ieder stuiterfeest wel. 
Maar goed, ik ga ze niet aanmaken, kijk wel link uit, dan moet ik nog foto's plaatsen ook!
Want dat zijn we toch wel gewend hier, samen met een apparatuur lijstje, dus kom maaar op.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door STINO_
> 
> licht is ongelooflijk!!! de mooiste lichtshow die ik ooit al heb gezien!!!
> er hangen enorm veel MH en rond de 100 PAR's. ik heb geen idee welk merk van MH het zijn...



Ik heb maar al te vaak gezien dat "minder meer is".
Sommige hele grote lichtplafonds zijn alleen maar VEEL, maar MOOI is toch een heel ander begrip.
Enne waarom staat dit topic in het "foto"-forum gedeelte?

----------


## axs

Topic gemoved naar productie forum

----------


## dj truss

ik ga morgen en ik zal proberen wat foto's te maken.
en natuurlijk zal ik ze ook met jullie delen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Didier

Ik ben gisteravond (vrijdag 21 oktober) wezen kijken bij de Proms in Antwerpen. In 1 woord: FORMIDABEL  :Wink: 

Lichtshow was af, maar ook het geprojecteerde decor was mooi!

Geluid was ook gewoon super.

(toen ik naar buiten liep, zag ik de LAB.grupjes onder de tribune staan)

(OFFTOPIC)
Toen ik richting sportpaleis liep, zag ik op de ramen staan: NO CAMERA
Dus heb ik mijn digitale camera weer terug in de auto gelegd, vervolgens kwam ik in de zaal... Zag ik dat verschillende mensen wel met een digitale camera foto's aan het maken waren. Hier werd door de organisatie/security niets tegen gedaan! Dus ik had gewoon foto's kunnen maken  :Frown:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Kan dit niet ergens anders komen, als er toch geen foto's zijn?

----------


## Upgrading your system

dankje olaf, scheelt mij weet typwerk [:P]

----------


## Didier

Ik heb wel foto's gemaakt met mijn gsm,
armzalige kwaliteit dus!!!

----------


## voederbietel

zeer netjes

----------


## dj truss

hey,
ik ben dus gisteren geweest (was m'n eerste keer)
het geluid: ik zat ergens op het balkon (met nog een balkon boven mij) en ik vond dat het goed klonk ook al zat ik op een slechte plaats!
de digico zag er natuurlijk erg gelikt uit  :Wink:  maar ernaast stond nog een digitale mixer. yamaha denk ik maar welk type???

licht: overweldigend! alles liep mooi sinchroon met het geluid! ook veel kleurencombinaties. wat ik ook mooi vond waren de projectiedoeken die op en neer gingen!

dit was het wel! salu

----------


## berolios

Voor de geinteresseerden:

FOH eindmix: DiGiCo D5
FOH pre-mix: Yamaha DM2000

Pre-mix strings: Midas Legend 3000 56ch
Pre-mix koor: Midas Legend 3000 48ch

MON bands/artists: DiGiCo D5
MON orkest/koor: DiGiCo D1

----------


## par

het orkest en de band spelen de popnummers met kliktrack, zodoende kan het licht bij deze nr via timecode gestuurd worden en loopt het dus altijd syncroon.

----------


## Iko

Is dat nu ook deze productie waar het koor vooraf is ingezongen en het koor op het podium er alleen maar voor de show staat? Of is dat iets anders?

----------


## berolios

Nee hoor, alles is live gespeeld en gezongen!

----------


## par

het koor en al de rest zingt live, er wordt niks geplaybackt.
hier en daar een sample komt wel voor, maar das overal tegenwoordig

----------


## avo-dave

heb gisteravond de proms bezocht.... 
sound: heel lekker...
lights: impressive...

was echt wel de moeite waard...

----------


## Studio Moved

ik kan jullie reacties beamen! in 1 woord prachtig! in meerdere woorden mooi, afgewerkt, professioneel en adembenemend!

toch 2 minpuntjes over de show van gisteravond:
- de spraak en zang was niet altijd even goed verstaanbaar (onderste tribune achteraan)
- het licht kwam 2 keer een fractietje te laat
om toch maar iets negatief te kunnen zeggen :Stick Out Tongue: 

nog een vraagje voor de mensen die weten wat er hangt; de kleine lichtes op het achterdoek en in de constructies van de heads boven het podium, wat zijn dat? ik gok op leds. 
Heeft iemand er meer info over?

grtz

----------


## LichtNichtje

Stiekem vond ik het vorig jaar eigenlijk beter!
Maja, vorig jaar was ook een "speciaal" jaar hé

----------


## Den Berte

ben akoord met lichtnichtje.
alleen vond ik de show beter zoals de sterrenhemel vooral de syncro tussen de projetiedoeken en de proctoren.

----------


## par

het zijn idd leds, nl showled van pandora (showtex)

----------


## Johan

Been eens nieuwsgierig hoe het met de stroomvoorziening zit voor zo'n grote events?

Zal waarschijnlijk wel van een stroomgroep komen... Worden die ook door EML geleverd?

----------


## LJ Bert

nee dat is powershop die dat 9 keer op 10 op zich neemt

----------


## berolios

Beetje off-topic, maarre:

Normaliter is er een apart bedrijf dat zich hierop toelegt. Een van de grootste op het gebied van festivals en evenementen is bijvoorbeeld de Powershop. In principe specificeert EML wát voor aansluiting (powerlock, CEE rood 125/63, etc. etc.) ze wáár willen hebben (MON world, FOH, dimmer city, stage, etc, etc). Het door de organisatie of lokatie ingehuurde bedrijf zorgt dan dat dat allemaal op rolletjes draait (meestal dan).

----------


## discomidway

heeft er niemand een matriaal lijst in handen weten te krijgen....

----------


## par

andwoord op het strommvraagje, hier op de proms heb ik voor de tour 2 maal 25 m powerlock bij en aansluitstukken.
dit is voor de main dimmercity, voor het conventioneel vraag ik 400a en voor v*l 250a. dus met andere woorden, het stroompunt van de zaal mag niet meer dan 25m zijn verwijderd van dimmercity. is de stroomkast verder dan moet de locale productie zorgen voor kabel. 
er is nergens een stroomgroep aanwezig, elke zaal kan de nodige stroom leveren.
gReEtZ
pietje par

----------


## Johan

Dus alle energie komt uit het lichtnet en niet van een stroomgroep. Is dat geen groot risico? Elektriciteitspannes zijn toch af en toe nog eens voor Het Sportpaleis zal dan wel een eigen HS-trafo hebben, maar het risico blijft toch bestaan.

Of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen?

----------


## Rookie

Dit ga je risico hbe je toch steeds je kan toch ook nooit 100% garanderen dat je generator blijft bollen niet? [:I]

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Johan_
> 
> Dus alle energie komt uit het lichtnet en niet van een stroomgroep. Is dat geen groot risico? Elektriciteitspannes zijn toch af en toe nog eens voor Het Sportpaleis zal dan wel een eigen HS-trafo hebben, maar het risico blijft toch bestaan.
> 
> Of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen?




Volgens mij is het op dit moment in Nederland zo dat je bij een aansluiting groter dan 3x200A je een eigen trafo moet plaatsen.

Verder geldt hoe dichter op het hoogspanningsnet, hoe sterker je net is, dus minder spanningsdippen.

----------

